# What is your favorite fish?



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

As hard as it for me to choose I want to know everyones favorite fish that they have owned before...

My favorite fish personality wise is my *Porcupine Puffer * 
My favorite fish look wise is my *Spotfin Lionfish* 

and I will probably change my mind again and again lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

bangaii cardinals and female leopard wrasse. i also like copperband butterflies but they're just as tricky as the leopard wrasse to keep.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

weird as it may seem stone fish.they looks like minature lions when stalking lol


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never had a fish as "interactive" as the stars and stripes puffer fish I used to have. I would get one again in a heartbeat if we hadn't since converted our tank into a reef.


----------



## mcnb (Aug 1, 2011)

Clown fish


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

Loved my two lined "railway" sleeper goby (Valenciennea.Helsdingenii), but he jumped out of the tank and turned himself into a crispy critter about a month ago  he had great personality. RIP buddy.










Nick


----------

